# THE picture that sold the puppy to you...



## kidd24

Let's post the pictures that sold the puppy to you! This one is of Kara at 4 weeks. As soon as I saw it, I mailed the deposit...


----------



## guinnypigsmom

Great thread!! I saw this pic of Guinny(then Osirus) and I new I had to have him!! :wave:


----------



## kidd24

awwwwwww, there isn't anything cuter than puppies!!!!! He has the happiest little face, so sweet!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom

Darn I have never been able to post them because of the way they were sent to me but one of them is the 1st pic in my siggy that Vala made


----------



## Katie

this is a great thread! 


I bought Ty and Chloe at a puppy store  before i knew how bad they are so i dont have any pictures of them when they were little babies but i have some of Leila and Jack.

Heres Leila at 3 weeks. I fell in love instantly!











Heres Jack at about a week old maybe 2 and again at about 5 weeks. Same thing with him...love at first site :love4:


----------



## BonnieChi

This is me and bonnie the first time we met...I went to visit when she was around 4 weeks old (I think, might have been 5 weeks)









and this is oscar about the same age








i knew i had to have him then.


----------



## Kristin

*These are the first pictures I saw of Lina. I can't remember which one was on the site that I found her on, but I'm pretty sure it was the first one. Then the other 2 are ones the lady sent me when I e-mailed her asking questions about her. She looks white in the second 2. I've often wondered if it was the same dog. But, who cares? I have her now and I loooove her . *























*At home*









*Boss was given to us by a lady that brought him and his brother into where my bf worked at the time. So, we don't have any "love at first sight" pics of him. But I have a bunch of the day I first saw him in person .*


----------



## LuvmySkippy

Skippy was 9 weeks old here--she lived for a few days with a family with 2 big dogs who were mean to her.  But that family's loss was my family's gain!


----------



## Courtney

I found Diesel on www.puppyfind.com when he was like 3 days old. His breeder told me that she usually doesn't list them that young but she just did with that litter for some reason. 
This is the picture that was posted. I KNEW I had to have one of those sweet puppies!! 









And Cookie~Lola found Guinness for me on puppyfind.com & it was definitely love at first sight. Thanks Kari! 









who could say to those sweet babies?! :lol:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Love this thread.. I've posted this pic before.. it was the deinitely the "I'm sold" picture of Tucker he was about 11wks in this pic:









And this is the one that did it for me from Jasper:









Though the clincher for Jasper came after I spoke with his breeder and she sent me some additional photos where I found this one: After this I was ready to fight tooth and nail for him! Lucky she had already said I could have him.


----------



## SophiesMom

AAWWW!! All the cute puppies! I love it when they're puppies! Here's mine:

Roxy


Sophie (the one with the pink nose)


----------



## kipbug

how could I resist this little guy


----------



## princess_ella

here are my cuties i just read an ad called the breeder and they were 7 weeks old pics.


----------



## nornie

This is Bailey's First picture. It definitely sold him to me! I fell in love.

Bailey at 5 weeks


----------



## *Sarah*

This is Zero when I first saw him at 3 weeks old I didnt pick Zero he was offered to me as he was the only pup left (all his siblings died) and his breeder kindly said I could have him as she'd promised me a pup after I lost Nemo, Zero's full brother previous litter earlier in the year










This is baby Nemo at 8 weeks the first night I had him home 










Baby Stitch at 5 weeks when I first saw him and chose him


----------



## Kristi

Here's two pictures of Rosie that when I saw them I knew I just had to get her. She is on the left and the other two are her sisters. Sorry so big, for some reason resizing wasn't working on photobucket.com.


----------



## kidd24

Re-sizing did not work for me too......

It is amazing how different in colour the three sisters are( although from the same litter)!These are great pics!!!!


----------



## guinnypigsmom

nornie said:


> This is Bailey's First picture. It definitely sold him to me! I fell in love.
> 
> Bailey at 5 weeks


That pic would have done it for me too!!! I just love him!! His markings are gorgeous!!! :wave:


----------



## kidd24

BonnieChi said:


> This is me and bonnie the first time we met...I went to visit when she was around 4 weeks old (I think, might have been 5 weeks)


Awwwww!!! She is smiling for the camera too!!!


----------



## Boogaloo

This is the one that made me fall in love with Bosco:


----------



## Luggy

It would have to be this one of Brewster


----------



## kidd24

Luggy said:


> It would have to be this one of Brewster


Brewster reminds me of our puppy as a baby, in this pic at 4 weeks old when we first met


----------



## Luggy

Ah they are alike. What does yours look like now?


----------



## kidd24

Fresh pictures from the weekend!!!  Can I see some of Brewster too? 

I cannot re-size the first pic for some reason, sorry!


----------



## Jessie

This is Jetset like one week old (when I knew I was going to choose from his litter)










This is him 4 weeks old (when I picked him)


----------



## AEROMarley1983

OMG! Awesome thread!  

This is the one that did it for me w/ Tito.  










We got Marley at the pound, so there were no pictures, but it was still love at first sight.....without question.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Tito looks like he stepped right into a bucket of paint! Cutie Pie. I love white markings.


----------



## Kalrik

My maggie, she looks like a princess.


----------



## CM Katie

^ Yes she does! Pretty lil thing!
Carl is from my next door neighbor's accidental litter, so seeing him in person was enough to convince me. Especially when his little 5 week old self licked me :love5:
But I found a breeder in the paper yesterday, and this is the picture that "sold me" on wanting to contact her about a puppy...so it's not MY puppy, but it's a pup from one of her litters!


----------



## AEROMarley1983

Tucker said:


> Tito looks like he stepped right into a bucket of paint! Cutie Pie. I love white markings.


AWH!  THANKS! I love my Teeter.


----------



## peanutnpepper

I never got to see one of Pea before hand so when I went to see him i fell in love! He is so cute! As far as buttercup, I saw a pic online and did not save it but I was after the creme color so I was sold. 

Great Topic!


----------



## holly&peanut

i haven't got the pic but heres one the day i picked him up


----------



## Alisa

this is Amber at 3mth


----------



## Luggy

kidd24 said:


> Fresh pictures from the weekend!!!  Can I see some of Brewster too?
> 
> I cannot re-size the first pic for some reason, sorry!


Ahhh gorgeous!! You don't have to ask me twice LOL

Here you go ..............


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper

Amber is absolutley Adorable!! She looks a lot like oh... I think his name is Bailey... Cute cute!


----------



## kidd24

Ahhh gorgeous!! You don't have to ask me twice LOL

Here you go ..............
















[/quote]


He is a charmer! One day I will have another puppy and am hoping for that sort of rich red colour!!!


----------



## Luggy

I love his 'ginger' colour LOL. I am swaying whether or not to get him a playmate.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here is Chloe, my female blue merle at 4-5 weeks old!


----------



## Lory07

I just had to have her when I saw her!! I fell in love with her green eyes. Lola is the love of my life!!


----------



## ddansik

She is to cute


----------



## Lory07

Thank you!


----------



## Sam85

Great thread all the puppies are so adorable i wish i owned them all lol heres the pic i was sent of mylo....

My favourite..


----------



## azusaheart

*Here's the first picture I saw of our little guy on 4/25/06. The person who gave us the photo wasn't sure which pup was for sale. I was in love with the pup on the right. It was meant to be. Our new puppy IS the one on the right. His brother, Emmett is on the left.*


----------



## Bri

Heres princess









i lost the pic of cujo when we decided we had to have him but heres one after we brought him home
http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/7259/im0008570sx6gl.jpg

he was very small he wasnt even a pound


----------



## Minty_Min82

Awwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Lory07

I wish they could stay puppies for ever!!


----------



## Ory&C

This is the one...... Billy is the one on the right. When I saw it, I simply had to have him!!!


----------



## BlueMo0nz

I knew I would love him forever when I saw this picture!


----------



## kidd24

Tyke looks so tiny on his dogster page! Are the photos there recent??? He and the puppies from this thread are so cute....


----------



## BlueMo0nz

Tyke was only 1 lb at 10 weeks old when I brought him home. (The breeder usually keeps the tinys aat least 12 weeks but since he was adjusting super well and I work at a vets office I got him early.) The pics in which he is hairless are the most recent. Tyke is over 10 months old now and weighs 2.5 lbs.


----------



## millie

this is what did it for me


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~

AWWWW What cute babies!!!

This is Cookie the day we got him...









This is the one that sold me on Lola!!









This is the pic that sold me on Taz!!









This is one of Chloe!!


----------



## tasel

Toby was an older pup at the time... so here it goes:


















How could I NOT get him???


----------



## avara

This thread is such a good idea! Everyone's pic is just wonderful 
Tyke : our chis are pals on dogster, you are an immensely cute blue chi !!

These are the fotos that "sold" little Violet to me !
The pics were sent to me by email by their German breeder. I was sooo happy when I received them ! I had been doing intensive research on merles for over 18 months and was looking for one for about a year  I knew she was the ONE 

She's 3 months old on the pics. Enjoy:love2:


----------



## kidd24

Avara, Violet is so cute!!! I might be pushing it, but do you have baby photos of your other chis ???? They are beautiful too!!


----------



## Lin

These would have to be the defining moments with

Bu Boy at 36 hrs old (that's his mama, Maggie, to the right):










And Ernie (left) with his sister on the right:










I agree with everyone else on two counts! Wonderful thread and awesome pics everyone! I've never seen so much cuteness in one place.


----------



## avara

Kidd24 :
since you're requesting ...  

A baby pic of Awen (4 months old and with a much thinnier coat than today). Unfortunately, I have no earlier pics of him.











this is baby Unity, when she was two months old. She has changed a lot !









and the last pic is a breathtaking pic of Violet (1,5 months), which I received after telling the breeder that I was decided to get her


----------



## *Chloe*




----------



## tuckersmommy

Tuckie was a rescue so I never saw him until the day I was interviewed. I had no idea at all which chi was matched up for me. It was love at first site, this little dark head sticking out of a chest pouch and big eyes looking at me.


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland

Here's Bella at 2 weeks.








With her "evil" brother in the middle and "sweet" sister on the right... .








And finally the day we got her at 9 weeks (the breeder let her come home early; we needed to get her into Switzerland before 12 weeks); again a family pic (Bella is on the left). The three of them were hilarious- you could see right away the tri-color boy was hell on wheels, whilst the two girls were just pure sweetness!


----------



## Love-Lola

Lola at only 5 days old.

I don't have any of Raven because she was kind of a spur of the moment thing. But we don't love her any less.


----------



## sourjayne

I don't know how to post photos, but here's a link to some on myspace:

This one had me about 75% convinced:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&MyToken=4401493b-bbae-43e8-8ae0-11f4376ba936


This one brought it all the way, Louie in front at about 7wks:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...&MyToken=14b4da41-e6e8-4eb2-aa8f-351f817ee733


----------



## rache

Just found this thread and thorght it might be nice to get it going again. 

This is the first pic i saw of billy










Pixie


----------



## Bella Luna

I saw this picture and instantly called the breeder. She just looked so teeny and cute.


----------



## Ry&Lyss

Ears got us...


----------



## Deme

No need for me to post a pic, the photo of my avator is of Jake the day I got him at 9 1/2 weeks old, in fact this pic is almost identical to the one advertising him.

Awesome thread... so great to see everyones babies


----------



## Brodysmom

Here's the first picture we saw of Brody ..... Awwwwwww......


----------



## Mandy

these are the ics the breeder sent me of zac i knew we wated this wee odd ball lol


----------



## Mandy

this was the breeders pic sent to me agin i had to have the oddball she was so cute


----------



## MChis

Well...here is our Chi "story"...

Hubby finally agreed (after a LONG time of begging) to let me get a Chi. I saw "Kali" & fell in love...what a COOL color I thought!









Hubby fell in love with Matilda less than 2 months of having her (this is a guy who really couldn't stand dogs let alone small ones!) & thought she needed a playmate. I'd see this guy in the previous weeks & thought "poor guy is so ugly!" (please understand though I find all Chi's beautiful now - I've NEVER been a "standard tan" Chi person...I like the different sort of color/markings)









He was 2 weeks older than Matilda & we felt so sorry for him being he was 18 weeks & still at the breeders. We saw this picture & thought "awww, we NEED to give "Bandit" a home!" (we knew he'd be huge - he weighed 6 1/2lbs at 18 weeks!) But his eyes were so "sad" looking....we couldn't resist.










A month or 2 goes by & I check the breeders website religiously. I see this guy & think "crap, I can't come here anymore!!!!!!!"









Several weeks passed & I thought I was safe only to go & fall head over heals for "Anton" (now Maxie)...









So then about 5 months pass & I see this little chocolate girl named Hillary from...yup, the same breeders website. I thought hmmm, I REALLY want a chocolate baby....but not sure about the whole possibility of her being a LC. Hmmm...









A couple weeks later I was sold on this pic...even though the possibility was there she may not stay chocolate. I thought she was precious none the less!!










A whole 9 months later I get an email from our breeder, who by then is a dear friend. She knew hubby & I loved blues so she emailed us just after the litter was born. I saw this pic & tried not to think much of that sea of blue. Ha!









I mistakingly ask a couple weeks later if the blue male was a tri color & I get a set of pics. After seeing this one I just had to take the chance & beg the hubby one last time. He didn't have a name because he was basically ours from the get go & before she added them to her website.


----------



## Mandy

and the first pics i saw of romeo it was fate i was ment to have him




























and my fav


----------



## LostLakeLua

I fell in love with Luly's butt.
Sad but true.











She's the chocolate one. =D


----------



## jazzman

Mateo is the only dog I got after just seeing a picture - the breeder was 4 hours
away, but I put a deposit on him instantly.









This is Lola within a few minutes of coming home - 
It was love at first sight, but in person.


----------



## Tracilea

This is the pic that made me fall INSTANTLY in love with Cujo and made me drive 2 hours away to put a deposit on him lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Well i dont have many old pictures only recent ones sadly but let me see..

Kiki - She erm looked not so cute as to say lol & She looked huge! But when i saw her she was soo small! I had to have her! 










Hope- Looked so ugly in her photos i was very unsure but after a visit i fell in love with her personality Plus she looks a lot better now 


And my most recent addition Pumpkin - Shes not a Chihuahua but hopefully i can still post this! I went on a visit to a family member and saw her and i had to own her .. i held her and my dad took the photo after i paid in full for her at 2 1/2 weeks old! lol Im proud of how shes grown since!


----------



## Neve38

This is the picture of Bailey that I first saw and fell in love with him instantly.










Joy xx


----------



## Joey's Dad

I didn't see any pictures of Joey before I went to meet him; but as soon as I saw him, I knew I wanted him.

Here is Paco's first picture and then a more recent one:









Here is Bartholomew's and then a recent picture of him with Joey:


----------



## Elle.Bee

This was the one that sold me...... :love2:


----------



## amyscrazy

For me it was these pictures of Luna when she was just a wee thing.

She is the one looking at the camera









She is the one looking away (profile)









I saw Clara Bow at the breeders and brought her home. We have decided to get one more...and that is it :hello1: (says the husband). The pups haven't been born yet but here are the parents. I knew after meeting Violet that I wanted one of her pups, she has the gentlest soul.

Mom: TC Tiny Paws Hint of Violet.









Dad: Spunky Lil' Picasso


----------



## Guess

Versachi; my first Chi I got at 12 weeks!!! This was his puppy pic that screamed "I'm yours!"

 

Tifa was not a puppy when I got her, but here is her earliest photos her breeder sent to me!

 

And our newest addition; Prada!!! A lovely chocolate blue L/c  She & her sister were pretty much spitting images of their mother. Her father is a L/c chocolate & tan USA CH


----------



## unchienne

Of the four chis I've owned (three of which are still with me), I only have a picture of Tilly at our first meeting. She was the first dog I had ever purchased from a breeder. Boo was a petshop buy, Poppet was adopted from the pound while I was volunteering there, Pearl was purchased as a playmate for Tilly b/c she was having problems acclimating. Didn't see Tilly's pic online or anything. I had been given the breeder's info by a vet tech who thought a new pup would help me after Poppet's death and she just happened to have a short haired litter. However, after I took this pic using my cell phone, I would look at it everyday and it definitely helped me in my decision.

Tilly at just a schooch over 12 weeks, being held by her breeder, Jody.


----------

